# Can't find a helmet that fits...recommendations for wide noggins?



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

I tried searching for this first, but haven't really found an answer for my specific case.

Currently I wear a Giro Bishop in an XL. I had a crash a while ago and feel like I should replace it....been wanting something with a bit more rear protection anyway and a larger visor.

Tried on the following today:

*Bell Super 2 Mips* in a Large. Fit almost perfectly, but was too narrow...really pushed on the side of my head directly above my ears.

*Giro Montaro* in a Large. Decent fit but not great. It wasn't too tight, but it felt like the helmet was sort of floating on top of my head and didn't come down far enough toward my ears or neck in the back.

*Giro Hex* Large. Pretty much the same problem as the Montaro. It looks odd on me...doesn't reach far enough down toward my ears and neck.

*Bontrager Lithos and Rally *Had high hopes for these, because they actually looked better than all the others in terms of quality. They only have a large however...no XL. Just too damn tight.

*POC Trabec *This one I felt was probably the closest to fitting, but it wasn't perfect. I'm also concerned that it might get hot and seemed to just look a bit goofy on me.

*UPDATE: Fox Flux *Tried a L/XL and it didn't fit. Was the most uncomfortable of the bunch however it simply wasn't large enough. Pressed in multiple places, however was large enough from ear to ear. Unfortunately they don't make anything larger like a XL/XXL.

*UPDATE: Finally measured my noggin
* I tried to measure my head. I'm roughly 24-1/4" or 61.5 cm. I think that measurement is slightly fat but what I'm looking for since most helmets should be able to cinch up any extra space.

So, that's what I've tried. I think the width of my head from ear to ear is wider than average or something. The large size, in most helmets, is so close to being perfect, but they push hard above my ears.

Any suggestions from dudes with wide noggins?  Thanks.
*
Final Friggin' UPDATE: Specialized Ambush - Large. 
*Thankfully, the Specialized Ambush is a bit larger than most and fits well enough. They also released a Specialized Ambush Comp recently, that is ever so slightly different in terms of sizing. I'd give those a shot at your LBS.


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't necessarily have a wide head but a tall one and I've had issues with helmets feeling like they sit high up on my head. The Fox Flux was the one I ended up liking a lot, comes down further on the sides and has good rear coverage with lots of big vents.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

I've heard good stuff about that one. Can't seem to find it in stock anywhere locally. I need to try one. Thanks.


----------



## ToddV900 (Aug 9, 2016)

My head, though a medium, is wide at the ears too, and the 6D is fitting on my very well.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

Cool. Thanks. Forgot about the 6D. 

I think that my problem is two fold, now that I've tried on so many. I have a long head (so the helmet doesn't come down far enough) and its a bit more round which means it's wider from ear to ear. Most of the helmets seem to be made for more squared off heads. 

I think I need to open a store just for helmets, nothing else. I've visited 5+ stores now just because the in-stock selection is so poor.


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

I have the same problem... A BIG HEAD! Larges don't fit me and aren't comfortable. I am really lucky if I can find one or 2 XL's in the entire city. I don't want to order a dozen helmets online and send back 11 of them. I don't know where people are supposed to find helmets for their big heads?


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

I think I have the same fitting issue as the OP. I experienced the tightness at the temple with the Bell Super 2R (large, for my 58cm head) even though it fit okay otherwise.

I'm currently on a Uvex quatro pro, which is decent but seems to tilt back and forth when riding rough terrain. 

I'm curious if anyone with these issues likes the Troy Lee A1, which is very well-liked for comfort generally?


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

The Super 2 MIPS seems to fit more narrow than the Super 2 non-MIPs. Something to keep in mind. I too have a deep head and everything seemed to sit high. Super 2 was decent. i ended up with a Specialized Ambush that was on sale.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Try the POC Tectal. Fits similar to the Trabec, but way better ventilation.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

esbowman said:


> Cool. Thanks. Forgot about the 6D.
> 
> I think that my problem is two fold, now that I've tried on so many. I have a long head (so the helmet doesn't come down far enough) and its a bit more round which means it's wider from ear to ear. Most of the helmets seem to be made for more squared off heads.
> 
> I think I need to open a store just for helmets, nothing else. I've visited 5+ stores now just because the in-stock selection is so poor.


my head is more oval, and Giro is my go-to helmet, so based on helmets that don't fit me, you might also try Mavic and Kali, both felt too round to me.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

As always, thanks for all the suggestions guys. I just measured my head roughly. It's about 24-1/4" or 61.5 cm. I think I measured it a little fat though. 



> I don't want to order a dozen helmets online and send back 11 of them. I don't know where people are supposed to find helmets for their big heads?


This dude. It sucks. I can order till I'm content on Amazon, but you have to be so careful with the sellers on there. Some won't even accept returns, and most will make you pay for shipping back. By the time I try a dozen on and ship them back, I would have spent enough for the purchase of a helmet but nothing to show for it.



> The Super 2 MIPS seems to fit more narrow than the Super 2 non-MIPs. Something to keep in mind. I too have a deep head and everything seemed to sit high. Super 2 was decent. i ended up with a Specialized Ambush that was on sale.


Thanks man. They only had the Super 2 Mips where I went. I'm also hearing good things about the little brother, Bell Stoker. I don't really think I'd need the full face chin guard, so that might be an option. It's tough to find Bells locally though. Everyone has Giro and Specialized stuff in general. I did try the Ambush on and I felt like the Large was ironically too large, and the Medium was too tight. The LBS said they were making a Comp helmet but it's not out yet. They think the large will be slightly less large when compared to the Ambush.



> Try the POC Tectal. Fits similar to the Trabec, but way better ventilation.


Being a designer, I really love the way the POC stuff looks. Just a totally different aesthetic. I'll have to hunt down the Tectal somewhere because they didn't have that one in stock. The Trek store here had the POC, but only Trabec.



> my head is more oval, and Giro is my go-to helmet, so based on helmets that don't fit me, you might also try Mavic and Kali, both felt too round to me.


Good info. Thanks. I haven't seen any Mavic brand locally, but I did try on a Kali. They didn't have a big enough size though. 

And an update. I tried the Fox Flux L/XL and it's too tight. Fits mostly but still sits a little on top, and is pushing hard on a number of spots.

The search continues...


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Did you already tried the new Giro switchblade? It's a lot like the Bell Super 2.
Maybe it fits better than the Super.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The Urge helmets seemed like a good helmet for big brained people. The Endur-O-Matic felt really big on my head and good looking as well. Maybe worth trying on if you can find one. Jensen has a good price going now...


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

Aglo said:


> Did you already tried the new Giro switchblade? It's a lot like the Bell Super 2.
> Maybe it fits better than the Super.


I THINK this is a pretty new helmet. Haven't seen it anywhere locally in stock. It's also pricier than I had hoped for, but frankly if it fits I'd probably pull the trigger.



> The Urge helmets seemed like a good helmet for big brained people. The Endur-O-Matic felt really big on my head and good looking as well. Maybe worth trying on if you can find one. Jensen has a good price going now...


Thanks man. I've seen the Urge stuff online, not locally. I'll have to consider this one.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Pop the side pads out of the Bell Super 2 Mips. Was the only way of getting it to fit me.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

NordieBoy said:


> Pop the side pads out of the Bell Super 2 Mips. Was the only way of getting it to fit me.


Never thought to do that. Might be worth another try on. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

Tried on the Bell Stoker today. The Large actually fit pretty damn well. Didn't look the greatest but it fit.  ***** sporting goods had them in stock,but ironically none of the LBS had them. Might try the Super again minus the side pads.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I got my POC Tectal from Competitive Cyclist and I'm incredibly happy I got the right mountain bike helmet on the first try. It is lighter and better ventilated than my über expensive road helmet. Can't give a good opinion on fit as my head is only about 55 cm, but my head is quite long, and round helmets don't work for me.


----------



## Delgado (Sep 9, 2016)

My son has the same large & wide head as me (not very pronounced occipital bone). The best fitting helmet we found was the Smith Forefront which offered a lot of adjustments aside from the standard retention wheel. It was a bit more than I wanted to spend but it was comfortable, fit really well, had good coverage and we managed to get a bit of a deal on it.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi, I too have a big block head A few years back when I purchased my first bike helmet, there was only one in the shop that fit that too-tight above the ears problem (without being too large) - a size large Spesh Tactic II. Many helmets are just too tight above the ears. I spent a bit of time shopping for a new one at the LBS yesterday and found one with a decent fit - the POC Tectal XL-XXL. It seems a bit roomy between the head band harness and the shell, but seems OK with the harness tight enough. I just read about an adjustment at the back that will help raise it above the eyebrows just a tad and I will give it another go.

Cheers!
Glen


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Giant Rail trail helmet review - BikeRadar
My big melon did ok with this. I'm about 59-60 cm. The large is rated at 59-63 cm. Seems to have the features your after, even if it hasn't the cache of some more fashionable brands


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a large noggin as well at 62.5cm. Just picked up a Troy Lee A2 Decoy. It was the first helmet in over a year that fit! I dig it. The large says that it goes up to 62cm on the size chart... but it fits me very well.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

I ended up going with a Specialized Ambush. Fits great.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

esbowman said:


> I ended up going with a Specialized Ambush. Fits great.


Good stuff, all the best with it.


----------



## Highland (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to my world. Hats, Skullcaps, Ski Helmets, Bike Helmets are all hard to find in XL sizes. I have a huge head... oval and tall. Only helmets I could find that fit are Giro Bishop and Bontrager Starvos XL. Every bike shop that I've ever been to does not stock XL helmets. I had to order both of my helmets online.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

For those with big melons looking for a nicely vented full face... check out the Fox Proframe.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

POC Tectal Race XXL is wide enough for my round head,


----------

